# which mutation wil i get?



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i brought a lutino female today and was thinking of pairing her up with a whiteface male...
what mutations would their babies be?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

you can play around with this genectics calculator and see what you would get for babies and choose a mate that way.its a great way to see what kind of babies you would get
http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html 
Hope this helps you to decide on a future mate but please do lots of research before taking
on breeding..much is to be learned and much can happen with babies that you should be prepared before a pairing should happen.good luck on your researching of breeding


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i did check it out,it says all my babies will be grey.
and i do know how to handfeed and handle babies


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Amyy said:


> i brought a lutino female today and was thinking of pairing her up with a whiteface male...
> what mutations would their babies be?



according to that genectic calculator it says you'd get
females 100% grey split to whiteface babies
males 100% grey split to whiteface babies with that pairing
meaning they would look like grey babies with wf hiding in their genes which would be passed on to their off spring so the wf will not be seen other then a fine white line around the cheek patch colouring
but the wf gene will be passed on to the offspring if off spring was mated later on older they could make wf babies so if your looking to get white fuzzy babies this pairing will not give you wf babies 
but its babies can go on to give wf or split to wf babies or other mutation according to what its mate is
hope this helps answer your questions


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Amyy said:


> i did check it out,it says all my babies will be grey.
> and i do know how to handfeed and handle babies


if you plan to handfeed the babies research on here about handfeeding ,srtiels as well as others have great stickies on how to handfeed babies and proper techniques as well as proper housing of babies.i really do stress if this is a route you like to take please do lots of research first.in the beginning of me handfeeding my babies i lost a few babies that might have been prevented if i had the knowledge to have saved them 
RESEARCH in breeding is a MUST for all entering breeding 
as for handling get your pair used to you in the nest box and cage from day one of eggs being laid cause you will want to candle the eggs as they grow exspecially in winter months when heats on,dehydration can happen within the egg trapping or killing a baby.i handle my babies from the time the egg is laid until they leave very important if you want friendly babies handle for 5-10 minutes when about 2 weeks old after they are fully feathered you can handled longer and longer as they start to nibble on millit


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Amyy said:


> i did check it out,it says all my babies will be grey.
> and i do know how to handfeed and handle babies


but the babies will be grey split to whiteface though not just normal grey
babies.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks mitch.yes i did research everything about it..i was forced to handfeed a few months back when the father was stolen and the mother refused to feed the kids...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

and you had no problems doing the handfeeding?if you have any questions along your way please ask me or the whole forum you always have help at your finger touch i hope i answered your question good luck choosing a mate let us know which you choose.
if you want wf babies you have to have 2 wf to mate or one parent to be split wf for some wf and whatever other mutation for split to wf babies or if you want lutinos babies you will need 2 lutinos to get lutinos or a split to lutino baby otherwise a wf and lutino will only give you split to wf babies that look lutino
what are you mutation trying to breed for?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

two more stickies you might wanna read are "what mutations not to breed together" by toska and also 4birdsnc has one called you might wanna read"for those that want to breed"
however this doesnt always help because birds will choose who and what they want to be paired with.
but might help you decide which mutations you want to breed for yourself with the least problems that can arrise


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks for being helpful mitch 
im not really looking for any mutation,was just curious how the babies would turn out if they ever bonded...
right now,the only bonded pair i have are siblings.i would never let them breed.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

and i did have a few issues with handfeeding in the beginning,but i corrected myself immediately since i didnt want my chick to suffer


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

trust me on this... they won't be gray they'll have a rather interesting combo
:tiel5:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> trust me on this... they won't be gray they'll have a rather interesting combo


If neither of the birds are split to anything else, then yes all she will get will be normal grey babies that are split to lutino (boys only) and wf. Its when the parents contain splits that there are surprises in the nest (which a lot of the time there are!)


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i love surprizes...the good ones...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

all the best to you and your birds


----------

